# Preparing for an interview



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

One of the larger area papers is coming to do an interview with me on Sat. I've done a couple small-town papers before but this one is much larger. She says she wants to take pictures. Okay. I'm still working out of my kitchen so no big photo worthy soaping area. My soap supply room isn't photo worthy either...it's small and lined with shelves that are full of boxes and supplies. And there's a bed in the middle of the room (only because I can't find anywhere else to store it so it serves as a table of sorts). I have a small antique cabinet in my DR where I display my soaps and things that local customers shop from. My past interviews have gotten shots of me standing in front of that cabinet. Bleh. Right now it's outgrown its space and is really crammed. I am going to move it to my larger china hutch which will allow me to have a nicer looking display and will make a nicer backdrop for a photo, if that's what she wants to do. 

I doubt she'll want to go into the barn with all the snow and really cold temps right now. At least I hope not. LOL We do have a few babies that may be in the front yard if the weather is decent enough. Maybe she'll opt for a photo of them with some of the dc. I just don't know. Should I have some uncut slabs of soap setting out? Show her my tank in action cutting soap? Any other ideas? I'm hoping this will be good for business (which is s-l-o-w this time of year).


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I don't have any helpful suggestions, but wanted to say, "Way to go!!" on the interview. :biggrin


----------



## linbee (Jul 7, 2010)

How exciting for you.....congratulations! I would think the fact that you are working out of your kitchen is part of a good story - kind of like Debbie Fields cookies. I'm sure the paper will have some ideas for you - smile pretty!


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

Congrats! Post the link when ya have it!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

jdranch said:


> Congrats! Post the link when ya have it!


Yes, post the link. Let us know how it goes. Congrats!!


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I feel your pain! I had a farmers market that wanted to make me farmer of the week, or month or whatever. But it would have included a farm visit with pictures of my um "operation", etc. LOL. I had to turn them down. I really wished I had been ready for it. I love doing things like that. One day....

I'm so happy for you! A big interview like that will really be good for your business. And even though I'm not ready for the front page of a newspaper, everytime someone else gets some time in the spotlight, it helps MY business! So cool. 

I've found that people love to watch soap being cut up. I take logs to the market and set them out and at some point cut a few bars, trim it, etc. I think having your logs out, uncut, and then some cut would be great if they could get a picture of you cutting a block of soap with your cutter...too cool. I don't think the packaging aspect is quite as interesting.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2011)

Congradulations, this is wonderful for you no matter what your setup is, I think you will enjoy it and hope it brings you tons of business


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

Congratulations! You have to be pretty excited. Anita had a great idea. Seeing part of the process would be interesting to folks & seeing the logs laid out on a table is pretty cool. One thing that visitors ooh & aah over when they come out to my soap room are the bottles of EOs & FOs. If you have them all displayed on a shelf behind you it looks interesting, especially the brown bottles mixed with the aluminum bottles from New Directions. 

Good luck & send us a link to the article.

Jenny


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Well, I've tweaked my display a little and I think it looks nice. The larger hutch doesn't really hold more but it lets me spread it out more making it easier to see everything. Good idea with the fragrances! I'll see what I can come up with. I'm going to make soap tonight and *maybe* tomorrow too. Now I wish I had my pretty curing rack full. But I've been holding off making soap until I got my new trays......which came yesterday, so now I can start filling them up. Won't be picturesque like my previous wood shelving but I'll have a lot more soap in less space plus it will be out of my living room.  Thanks all for the congrats!


----------



## Whitney (Oct 27, 2007)

Congratulations Kathy! I know you will do great!


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Well, the interview went well. I knew she was coming to talk about the soap business as well as dd's clothing business. I think she was a bit overwhelmed with how each of our dc has their own thing going. The soap business may end up being a tiny portion of the article! LOL But that's fine. I don't know how she will put it together as the conversation kept jumping from one thing to another. LOL She was here for 2.5 hours. We started off with coffee and fresh blueberry yogurt muffins that she requested the recipe for.  Will let you know when it gets published and if there is a link.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

glad to hear it went well!


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Sounds like it went well Kathy! Hope it brings you lots of biz.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Congrats Kathy! I had a writer come out to talk to me about goats, we ended up with one photo of me with the goats and the rest was me in the soap room! It was VERY good for business...and now put this article on your website! Vicki


----------

